# DCC



## den1371 (11 mo ago)

I’m new to model railroading and I’m also new to DCC. I’m getting ready to build a small N scale switching layout. I want to wire it for DCC and I also want it two accommodate 2 operators. My problem is that I’m not really sure what I need and electricity isn’t really my strong point. I would appreciate and help and or advice
Dave


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Any DCC controller will allow multiple trains. If you want two users you'll need 2 throttles. Wiring isn't that difficult. If it's small and there are no reverse loops then it's just like DC. One pair of feeders from the controller to the track. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

In addition to the track and wires you will need:

Two DCC equipped locomotives (Note that "DCC ready" locomotives don't have decoders installed yet but are easily converted)
One DCC command station/booster
Two throttles compatible with the command station, one should be a full featured programming throttle, the other can be a utility throttle (no programming capability). Some DCC command stations support "jump throttles" which use a DC throttle as an input to the command station.
This is bare minimum for two operators. As vette-kid said a switching layout with no reverse loops is wired the same as DC.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Here's one good system for your needs, and right up your alley........................








There are a few other brands available, too. I use NCE for my home layout, not to mention our local HO scale model train club and N-Trak modular clubs also use it. We all found it very intuitive and quite user friendly to learn and use.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's very simple...you need a basic DCC control system such
as sold by Digitrax, NCE or MRC. That controller connects
to the track with 2 wires. Each of those systems has
available as an option a hand held controller
that PLUGS into the main DCC controller...
similar to what Mixed Freight has shown. (You
can get either a wired hand held or wireless). 
With the above set up two people can run trains
at the same time. 

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As others have said, any full-featured system from any of the big manufacturers (Digitrax, MRC, NCE) will get the job done for you. Personally, I like MRC's offerings, but you won't go wrong with any of them. Don't get fooled by claims of high amp outputs. For what you want to do, 1.5 amps is plenty; no need to pay for more,


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

also dcc++ex on a Arduino if you like to play with electrical and such things. ie building your own system very cheap all for under $100 bucks and its very expandable too......


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Is LC-DCC if your going the DIY route. Should be able to do it under $50

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

DCC under $50? I was under the impression that it would cost upwards of $1500. Maybe I'll rethink it.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

$50 for a DIY project. $1500 is absurdly high. Even high end systems should be under $1000. Most are in the $500 range. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> $50 for a DIY project. $1500 is absurdly high. Even high end systems should be under $1000. Most are in the $500 range.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I agree. You can get a starter system (as much as you'll ever need, unless you want wireless) for under $300, and if you have to install decoders, you can get non-sound ones in bulk for about $20 apiece. While it's POSSIBLE to spend $1500 on a DCC system, it's certainly WAAAAY more than any of us would even need for home use. While it isn't free, cost should not be an obstacle to converting to DCC.


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

I too use NCE DCC system. Their power-cab system is <200.00 and gives you everything you need to operate your layout (except any additional throttles) in a system that will handle 4-5 N scale locos with sound. Should you decide to expand you can upgrade the NCE system without obsoleting any previous purchase, and you don't need a degree in computer programming to use all the features DCC gives you. Finally it is made in the USA, they are more than helpful if you should run into a problem or have a question and there is a very large and fast growing active user base for additional help and/or information. Highly recommended!


----------



## Railtwister (Nov 5, 2015)

scenicsRme said:


> I too use NCE DCC system. Their power-cab system is <200.00 and gives you everything you need to operate your layout (except any additional throttles) in a system that will handle 4-5 N scale locos with sound. Should you decide to expand you can upgrade the NCE system without obsoleting any previous purchase, and you don't need a degree in computer programming to use all the features DCC gives you. Finally it is made in the USA, they are more than helpful if you should run into a problem or have a question and there is a very large and fast growing active user base for additional help and/or information. Highly recommended!


I’m pretty sure my PowerCab was made in China, at least that’s what the label claims. No matter, it’s a great system that has become my favorite (I started with Digitrax Challenger in 1993, then a Digitrax BigBoy, then Lenz, then Atlas, and finally the PowerCab.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Railtwister said:


> I’m pretty sure my PowerCab was made in China, at least that’s what the label claims. No matter, it’s a great system that has become my favorite (I started with Digitrax Challenger in 1993, then a Digitrax BigBoy, then Lenz, then Atlas, and finally the PowerCab.


As with most things in this hobby, it's made for an American company under contract by manufacturers in China. As long as the American company maintains quality control, not an issue, if that's what it takes to keep prices reasonable.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Another vote for NCE. Back when I bought mine, I had to decide between Digittrax and NCE. Bachaman was just coming out with their version and others were pretty new . NCE helped build DCC with founder Don Wangrows first DCC system, commercially available to the public called SystemOne. And the company was a few miles away too!









I followed that system and all the software upgrades until NCE took over and bought Wangrow. Once NCE finallized the product, is when I decided to buy into NCE over Digittrax. What I liked about NCE is the perception you could use any decoder . Digittrax felt as if you didn't use Digittrax exclusive products, you might have issues...at least that was my perception back in the day and why I made my choice. Today we know that is not the case but in my mind NCE won out. Another reason for my decision was the modular train club I joined also used NCE equipment,








I could bring my NCE cab controller and plug right into the clubs modular railroad. If a group of geeky electronic wizzards like NCE, that was affirmations enough for me! Once you go to a train show that caters to modular railroad clubs, you see almost all of them run NCE. Not saying it's the have all end all...it is just tried and true.


----------

